# Restoration grants?



## Momma C (May 28, 2008)

Hi all
Are there any Italian government grants available for restoring farmhouses etc:
thanks Momma C


----------



## johnnymath (Aug 4, 2009)

*information*



Momma C said:


> Hi all
> Are there any Italian government grants available for restoring farmhouses etc:
> thanks Momma C


Hi As we are about to restore our house if you have any information on grants available,we would appreciate information. Thanks John


----------

